# The Man Who Shot Mike Brown



## Hush

New Yorker article about Darren Wilson. Biased, obviously, but still a decent read. One year anniversary is coming up, stay frosty. I'm sure the FSA will make an appearance.
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/08/10/the-cop


----------



## Kilvinsky

I read it feeling anger, resentment, sadness and confusion. It was a good read, overall. Thanks Hush for sharing that.


----------

